# GTO coilovers KW v3



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

i got a quote for the kw v3 for $1750
can anyone beat that price? looking to buy soon


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

wutanga13x said:


> i got a quote for the kw v3 for $1750
> can anyone beat that price? looking to buy soon


save your money!! Do a search on KW coilovers and hear the horror stories! Stick to a pedders kit. just my .02

I was looking at these as well, and am going Pedder's Serious Street 2 No drop instead. Their kit is $200 more, but proven, reliable and addresses multiple suspension components.


----------

